# Simulando 74181 en Multisim- Dudas



## soullost (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola, estoy tratando de trabajar con esta ALU pero no encuentro la forma de hacerla trabajar bien, he probado varias operaciones y en algunos casos las reliza bien y en otro no, por ejemplo para un producto negado (operación lógica) al hacer:

A=0001 B=0001 F=1110 HEX=E

El resultado me lo muestra bien en el display, pero por ejemplo, si hago esto:

A=0010 B=0001 F=1111 HEX=F

No me muestra una F, si no un 1.

Aunque en realidad a mi lo me interesa es hacer una multiplicación (que tampoco me funciona), no sé bien que suceda. En la universidad me dijo el profesor que tiene que ver con teoremas DeMorgan (supongo porque está activo en BAJO), pero no más no encuentro bien el truco.

Alguien que me oriente?


----------



## fenriragnarok (Jun 7, 2008)

Tal vez sea la conexion, a mi me funciona bien, si pudieras mandar una imagen del circuito que tienes armado y que configuracion estas utilizando seria mas facil ayudarte.
saludos!


----------



## soullost (Jun 8, 2008)

Es esta:

Selection: S0=1 S1=0 S2=0 S3=0
M=H F=AB (producto negado).

http://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sshot1gu7.png

Como ven, es sólo una prueba para ver como funciona, ya que lo tenga funcionando, voy a pasarlo al proyecto que realizamos. Adjunto el archivo multisim también.


----------



## fenriragnarok (Jun 8, 2008)

El circuito funciona bien solo tienes que checar que configuracion vas a utilizar (Active-low data o Active-High data) esto lo encuentras en el datasheet, creo que te estabas confundiendo de tabla, aqui te adjunto el datasheet para que lo veas.


----------



## soullost (Jun 9, 2008)

Tengo la hoja de datos de circuito, pero en verdad no logro entender todavía bien como es que realiza las operaciones, si me dieran algún ejemplo, se lo agradecería (si es de la multiplicación aritmética, te lo agradecería doble), la multiplicación en binario sé cómo se hace, pero aqui no funciona según la config. que pongo. 

Saludos.


----------



## fenriragnarok (Jun 9, 2008)

Para realizar una operacion debes tomar la tabla en la que las entradas entran normales y los carrys estan negados (cn y cn4), entonces aqui utilizas la tabla "Active-High Data" que viene en el datasheet, lo unico que debes tomar en cuenta es que la entrada Cn esta negada al igual que la salida Cn4.
Aqui te mando una imagen en la que esta realizando una multiplicacion logica, para hacerla colocas como indica la tabla 1 del datasheet:

S0=1 S1=1 S2=0 S3=1 

y M puede ser 1 o bien M=0 y Cn=0 que es lo mismo.

aqui esta la imagen realizando la operacion 

F=AB

donde A=0010 (2)  y B=0011 (3)  F= 0010 (2)

No se si me explique bien, pero esta sencillo, yo tambien me confundia al principio con las dos tablas y lo de las entradas negadas.
En cuanto a lo de la multiplicacion aritmetica, ahi si esta algo complicado, la ALU realiza solo la multiplicacion logica (AND) hasta donde yo se, tal vez exista una manera de realizarla, pero desconozco de que forma.


----------



## soullost (Jun 18, 2008)

Ya tengo el multiplicador pero usando compuertas AND y sumadores completos, pero tengo una duda más. Por ejemplo, al multiplicar 5x5=25, el 25 me lo muestra en binario (11001) pero necesito pasarlo a BCD para mostrarlo en dos displays hexadecimal (sin la conversión, lógicamente me muestra un 19). Tenía entendido que sumando un 6 (0110) se producía un BCD correcto, pero en este caso pasa a convertirse en un 1 1111 (1F en hex). Como puedo lograr la conversión de forma correcta?


----------



## gonzasilve (Oct 8, 2008)

Que onda soullost me podrias pasar  el multiplicador con puertas and y sumadores completos, lo ando buscando pero no lo encuentro.

por cierto yo tambien estoy haciendo la ALU del 74181 pero no e logrado ver ningun resultado , le pregunte a mi prof. y me dice que necesito un 7483 y  que hay que sumar 0110 a la salida. algo asi:

(entran 8 bits,4 bits)------(entran 8 bits, salen 4)---------(entran 4 salen 8)------------------(entran 8 bits)
74181-------->----------------7483--------------->--------------- 7447  ---------------------->----- Display (7seg)
------------------------------- (aka se le sumaria 0110
-------------------------------- en una de las entradas
-------------------------------- de 4 bits)
 Le pregunte que por que y me dijo algo de los teoremas de Morgan, pero no le entendi muy bien y me dejo investigarlo...


y lo del multiplicador lo quiero para hacerlo en algun rato libre, gracias de antemano.

}


----------



## soullost (Oct 15, 2008)

Se, en un principio a mi también me han dicho que tenia algo que ver con los teoremas de Morgan. Aunque ya he pasado la materia con lo que veía la ALU (parte de un proyecto), es algo pendiente que tengo para aclararme las dudas.
Te dejo el multiplicador, espero te sirva.


```
http://soullost.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/multiplicador.rar
```


----------



## mei68 (Oct 24, 2008)

colegas saludos a todos alguno de ustedes tiene algun link donde pueda conseguir un manual de multisim 10 en español?.De antemano gracias.


----------



## FernandoD (Jun 5, 2009)

Algo tarde pero aqui va un pequeño tutorial de Multisim en español:

http://zone.ni.com/devzone/cda/tut/p/id/9392

Más información en:

http://blogmultisim.blogspot.com

Saludos,


----------



## vinicyo (Jun 8, 2009)

que onda muchachos help me por favor necesito armar una ALU de 4 bits tal vez alguien tiene el diseño si me podria ayudar por favor.....


----------



## vinicyo (Jun 8, 2009)

muchach@s por favor si alguen me podria yudar en un proyecto que tengo es de construir una Alu de 4 bits de entadas tal vez alguien tiene el esquema de como poder ralizar eso le agradeceria muchisimo....
help me por favor!


----------



## csrpazzi (Nov 18, 2009)

vinicyo dijo:


> muchach@s por favor si alguen me podria yudar en un proyecto que tengo es de construir una Alu de 4 bits de entadas tal vez alguien tiene el esquema de como poder ralizar eso le agradeceria muchisimo....
> help me por favor!


en el documento adjunto de fenriragnarok en este mismo post viene en la ultima pagina.


----------



## misael1992 (Nov 16, 2012)

soullost dijo:


> Se, en un principio a mi también me han dicho que tenia algo que ver con los teoremas de Morgan. Aunque ya he pasado la materia con lo que veía la ALU (parte de un proyecto), es algo pendiente que tengo para aclararme las dudas.
> Te dejo el multiplicador, espero te sirva.
> 
> 
> ...



hola soy nuevo en esto y me encargaron un trabajo de multiplicador binario pero programado en PLD quisiera ver si me puedes mandar el multiplicador que tienes tu


----------



## joanmomo (Feb 5, 2013)

hola, el link de soullost no funciona, necesito ayuda con el multiplicador usando compuertas and y los sumadores completos


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 5, 2013)

Hola joanmomo

Hay otros enlaces donde se discute los multiplicadores. Por ejemplo este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/anadir-dos-display-7-seg-al-circuito-multiplicador-3-bits-70531/#post618880

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

